# Aussie MTBR gathering official thread



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

It's all go! The gathering will be held in Canberra over three days on the *Friday 17th, Saturday 18th and Sunday 19th of November 2006*.

Details on accommodation, trails and those attending are covered later on in this thread. Continue reading this thread and be sure to check for updates regularly. If you have any questions be sure to post them in this thread, or don't hesitate to contact me via PM or Email.

It's going to be huge, I hope to see you all there!!  :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

Bah! I reckon a gathering is a great idea- however I dont think NSW is the best palce for the ride; unless we are staying somewhere like threadbo or something. Personally I think we need somewhere not so much central I mean flights are what now $100 to pretty much anywhere in Australia, but in close proximity to great trails.

I'd say Hobart is the best spot to go, followed by the ACT. Both have great trails in close proximity to the Citys / Airports. I can speek for the ACT is saying that has laods of great trails


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah ACT has been on my list for quite some time, as has NSW. There are so many places I want to visit. I guess as long as we stay close to a major(ish) airport we can't go too far wrong.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah ACT looks like the go or maybe snowy mountains although i don't know about XC trails there?Maybe we should pick a different state or territory each year


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

For sure, but we have to get the first one to happen first!!


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah Im still keen for the ACT, but Im biased cause I live here!

Maybe can I suggest make this a sticky until it happens?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1269261#post1269261


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I did ask about this last year and nobody seems to reply (might be all busy).

Anyway, I live in VIC and I'm keen to go anywhere, as long as there's tons of trails to play. This year I did the mont 24hr but didn't have enough time to explore other places in ACT. 

I think if we can get started, the 1st event would be momentos and you all better be there. Because, this will be the 1st ever of Australian MTBR ride days and you dont want to miss it!

I've notice there's growing post here in OZ forum, that's awesome ;-)

cheers


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I will go anywhere! 

ACT sounds like a good first choice. 

March? When does daylight savings end?

3 Days? Fri-Sat-Sun?

Camping or cheap hotels? Camping always has good night bike antics! Derby, longest skid, track stand comp, fire jumping, figure 8 deaths races on kids bikes. 

ANNNNDDD....... porn and fireworks in the ACT!


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I should be able to get a good cheap bulk booking at a lodge in thredbo, plenty of space inside the ski gear room for bikes. Let us know if anyone is interested and i'll give them a ring and see what we can sort out...


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd love to be involved, however, Qantas gauges rural travellers to make your airfares cheap (eg. the 600km flight from Kalgoorlie to Perth is $508 return). They have the monopoly and we landed on the hotel ....

I'm over in Victoria in early January with my family. If it happens around that time, I'll get there. Otherwise, I'll follow on the net.

Consider the Flinders Ranges in SA and I'll drive over if I can get the time off work.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

*What a great idea!*

I'm up for it in the new year if you are all keen. Things are a bit hectic up until mid January for me as for most people but I would love to be at the first ever MTBR Aus board group ride 

I live in Orange, NSW and would be willing to travel for this. Camping at canberra sounds great but I'd love to do thredbo. I haven't been there yet so it would be 2 birds with 1 stone for me.

Graeme you can ride over from Kalgoorlie. Then you will have epic tales for the campfire 

Hope this idea gathers momentum.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Unfortunately we are not going to please everyone with a time and location, I wish we could but I dont know how we could considering we are all over the place. I guess we should nominate some spots and times and vote on it. 

I think during daylight savings would be the best to maximise trail time.
Camping or caravan park with overnight vans would be good or Pub/Hotel options nearby for those who don't have camping gear


Thredbo, DH is great but what about XC trails?

ACT no lifts but there are DH tracks and miles of XC

Tassie, ?????? Those who know tell us what you got!

Vic, ?????

SA, ????



Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

*One question*



granny.gear said:


> Glenorchy (Hobart) Mountain Bike Park http://tasbikepark.com/
> 
> If it can host a National Round it can host MBR Aus.
> 
> Plenty of trails everywhere, but the hills/mountains (my legs/lungs ache just thinking about it)!


So airfares are around 100 bucks but how much for them to cart our pushies? and wot condition will they be in by the time we unpack them? and how much gunja will the baggage handlers stuff in the bike bags for us?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

What airport have you been through of late?!

From my experiences of bikes (not all my own) through Tassie airports, I'd be wrapping my machine up in as much bubble wrap as possible. Even reinforcing the box a little with some extra cardboard.

The handlers I've seen are often a little on the rough side, especially so if they notice you watching them with your pride and joy. 

I'm not sure about any extra charges with having a bike with you. I guess it would vary from airline to airline. I vaguely remember a $40 fee at one stage.

Trevor has been on a few planes with his bike over the last couple of years I think; maybe he can give us a better insight!

As great as the riding in Tassie is, (and there a lot more trail then the bike park&#8230;.) and besides the fact I'd have very cheap travel for myself, I don't think it would be real practical for a first gathering.

I'd still love to see something in NSW or the ACT. I guess we need someone with local knowledge to help us with trails, accommodation options etc.

Thredbo is looking like a good spot to me at this stage.



> I should be able to get a good cheap bulk booking at a lodge in Thredbo, plenty of space inside the ski gear room for bikes. Let us know if anyone is interested and I'll give them a ring and see what we can sort out...


I won't hold you to it, but latter down the track it might be an option we follow up!! Cheers for that Ben!



> 3 Days? Fri-Sat-Sun?
> 
> Camping or cheap hotels? Camping always has good night bike antics! Derby, longest skid, track stand comp, fire jumping, figure 8 deaths races on kids bikes.


I reckon the 3-day Friday, Saturday, Sunday theme would be a cool set up. I'd love to make it longer, but the reality is that most of us would have work / family to get back too&#8230; Camping would be awesome at the right location too, but we'd have to plan for other possibilities. We'd have to make sure that there are some cheap hotels around.

January of February would be great for me, any later and I'm back at Uni, but I guess three days isn't much in the scheme of things!! 

It's great to see some interest still!

Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

*bump*

Any more thoughts?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you can send your bike with virgin for free providing your total baggage weight is under 20 kilo's. Jetstar are tight asses and will charge your for the fillings inyour teeth if the knew you had them. Then they would find a way to break them into a million pieces and tell you to get stuffed when you try to make a claim on them. This is personal experience. They shattered my squash racquet and refused to pay for it. Morale = dont fly with jetstar... 

Apart from that i'm keen to travel anywhere new. Makes it twice as fun. If people want to crash at my place in Sydney they are more than welcome to.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

just bumping this to add a voice to the ACT support. I live here so grain of salt but conversely, my house and my garage can put up two people and their bikes. I also have more or less permanent access to a ute so can do a bit of shuttling if anyone wants to do the majura DH.

plenty of riding here and all in close proximity. eg I often go for a 4 hour XC ride, jumping from open reserve to open reserve, very little road riding in between and plenty of terrain variety !

- Joel


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I think the ACT is the way to go. I have done some reading on most of the other locations that have been mentioned, (Thredbo etc), and from what I understand most of the trails are more gravity orientated, which is cool, but maybe not practical for a gathering.

ACT has Majura pines, Mt Majura and Mt Ainslie and many other trails close to town. All XC but plenty of scope for DH runs, all day epics, or half hour blasts. Can't go wrong. 

Staying in Canberra I'm sure there would be many backpackers, hotels, caravan parks etc.

Will do some more reading and post some concrete trails, locations, accommodation options etc.

Dave.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I reckon ACT is the way to go. It's fairly central, and has great tracks. We could also hire a van + trailer to drive the whole group over to thredbo if we wanted.

I say this as a melbournian BTW .

As for bikes on planes, I've taken my bike for free* on QANTAS. The condition being that it was my only checked luggage and I gave them $16.50 for a bike box (nice and big, you can BYO though). Basically if it's your only luggage and it's under 20kg you're fine. Just stick the rest of your luggage in the box as padding . From what I've heard it's the same deal with Virgin, just don't fly Jetstar!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh well, it looks like we just have to work on a time and work out a rough idea of where and when we want to be riding / socialising!

I might try and get in contact with some Canberra clubs regarding great trails, camping areas etc.

Will get back to you all on accommodation options. This is all starting to look do-able! 

Dave.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

www.corc.asn.au is the local club. the site should be covered in people's emails. Check out the events page including info on the dirt criterium series on thursday nights, which is supposed to be great (all through summer I think) and a heap of XC meets.

- Joel


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for that!

I was pretty sure CORC was the main club, although I'm sure there are others too??

At this stage I just want to gather as much information about trails, travelling times, accommodation options etc as we can.

We can then put down some solid options, and those who wish to come can decide what we're going to do.

We'll have to settle on a date soon too (any long weekends in the next couple of months?).

Sound OK?  

Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds like a little gathering on the 28/1/06 up in the blue mountains?


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

bigdamo said:


> Sounds like a little gathering on the 28/1/06 up in the blue mountains?


I'm looking forward to it!

But we still need to get things sorted out for a long weekend of ACT trail riding. MWWH and Tomacropod are locals and can hook us up with trail recomendations and maybe some trail guiding.

I guess the best thing to do now is to post when would suit you best, then when we get a few dates we can vote on the best weekend.

I can do any weekend apart from the 10th and 18th of Febuary and before the end of April.

I will be happy to camp or stay at a cheap motel/ hostel.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

As for time I could do pretty much whenever, the more notice the better though.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I reckon the way to go would be a nice campsite where we could all camp together. Cheap than a motel and better atmosphere .


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> I reckon the way to go would be a nice campsite where we could all camp together. Cheap than a motel and better atmosphere .


Thats what I would like to do! Way more fun.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

ACT crew, are any of these campgrounds near trails we would be riding?

http://www.forests.act.gov.au/forrecr/camping.html#blue_range_recreation_area


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Accomodation at Canberra Central Backpackers is about 10 bucks a night and really quite good. Plus its a short crawl to the pub! I've stayed there before and i stay there whenever i have to go down there.


----------



## longxc (Feb 7, 2005)

Only just found this thread sounds great but a little to soon, 28/1/2006 that is, but dont delay because of me, so ACT is the destination and camping is the accomodation. Is there any other info that I need to get my self ready?


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

longxc said:


> Only just found this thread sounds great but a little to soon, 28/1/2006 that is, but dont delay because of me, so ACT is the destination and camping is the accomodation. Is there any other info that I need to get my self ready?


We have not set a date for the ACT gathering yet. Got any dates that you would prefer?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

There was talk of before uni went back, but I'm not really sure if that would work. Victorian unis all start on the 27th of Feb, but interstate some start on the 20th. What do people think of the 24th 25th and 26th of Feburary (friday-sunday)? The biggest problem with that (for me anyway) is that it's only a month away. 

Another option if we wanted to have it within uni holidays would be the 21st, 22nd, and 23rd of April (Friday-Sunday again). That's within NSW, ACT, and QLD school holidays, and inside almost all university's mid semester break. It will also mean cooler weather and more time to plan.

What would people prefer out of those two? Or does anyone have other suggestions?

Edit: Argh, damn you Tasmanians! Bloody university of Tasmania returns on the 18th of April (and the guy who brought up uni holidays is Tasmanian).

I guess the other advantage of Feburary is that there is daylight savings and more daylight. Nothing wrong with night riding though .

Edit (again): the Victorian state XC champs are on the 26th of Feb. Not sure if anyone else would have been intending on going?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Uni Holidays would be best for me as well however i have to head back to tassie on the 17th of Feb so those dates are a no go. I think we had better allow a bit more time to organise due to the amount of people that would have to travel a considerable distance and book airfares to get there. By the way i'm pretty sure UTas go back on the 27th of feb because it's a week after AMC. 18th of April is pretty late to start courses.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I think daylight savings ends 02/04/06.

Maybe March would be good. Give us a bit more time to organise. Uni students can get back into it for a month then have a nice little 3 day weekend.

End of March?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Utas's mid semester break ends a few days before the mainland unis. According to http://www.avcc.edu.au/documents/universities/semester_dates/avcc_2006.pdf anyway.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

End of March works for me too.

Well actually mid march (17th-19th) or early april (31st March - 2 April) would be better.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like the NSW boys are itching for a ride!! 

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I’ve been flat out and haven't had the chance to do much. 

I will get stuck into things this week and see if we can get something organised soon.

Dave.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey who has ridden Sparrow Hill, Canberra?

http://www.corc.asn.au/events/venues.asp

read an article abou it in Aus MTB and It is highly rated. Wouldn't mind a coupla days of that.

Stu.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I've made this thread a sticky.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Trevor.

I've kind of run out of steam a little, but really there are only a few things that need finalising for it all too happen.

Basically dates (see Some Guy's post here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=159697) and a decision on accommodation options.

Personally I would rather we did the whole camping thing, maybe those who would rather not could be asked to find their own accommodation and just meet us during the day.

Tighter details as far as trails can be decided on the actual weekend, I'm sure we'll have a few ACT members with us, and local shops and the like will surely sort us out.

Many of us are already aware of a number of trails anyway.

Any more thoughts??

I guess setting a date is the next real major hurdle on the "to-do" list. Unfortunately I can't confirm my attendance at this stage as I've left things a little late, but my vote will go for the 31st March to the 2nd of April slot.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

When Eagle Mountain Bike Park is FINALLY finished maybe SA can have one


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd really like to keep the first gathering in the ACT, but yeah, there’s no reason why we couldn't go somewhere else next time around. 

Maybe keep it bi-yearly or something so it stays a bit "special"??

Sorry I haven't posted for a while folks, I'm waiting on a few emails from some people before I go any further. I haven't forgotten about it all!! 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm thinking spring time gathering.....October/November


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Out of curiosity (sorry, I've only just cottoned on to the aussie section of MTBR), how gooder riders are you all?

Cross Country I'm fine, but I'm not very good at downhill. I'd be keen for a group catch up but if you're all pro's I dunno if I should come. 

My girlfriend rides too.. not heaps regularly as she is riding my old bike (too big and too heavy - I'm trying to organise a Santa Cruz Juliana for her), but she will have uni on no doubt when the meet up is so I doubt we'll be able to come this year.

But next year, if you make it during school holidays (she will be a teacher), we will come


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

> I'd be keen for a group catch up but if you're all pro's I dunno if I should come.


Don't worry, we're not .


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Excellent  

Who am I kidding though, I need to ride more in SA before I start going interstate anyway!  

Damn national parks close to Adelaide are all out of bounds.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

> I'm thinking spring time gathering.....October/November


Yeah a gathering during the first half of October would be awesome. Gives us time to sort out the finer details, and get things finalised. I might start another thread shortly so that we can decide on a final date without cluttering this thread.



> Out of curiosity (sorry, I've only just cottoned on to the Aussie section of MTBR), how gooder riders are you all?
> Cross Country I'm fine, but I'm not very good at downhill. I'd be keen for a group catch up but if you're all pro's I dunno if I should come.


The trails we will ride will be suitable for all ages and skill levels. However you will have the opportunity to ride trails that are a little more challenging if you wish. We'll make decisions as a group once we get there.

I'm also in preliminary discussions with Anthony Burton (CORC President), and so there is also a possibility of a larger group ride with some CORC members on one of the days, if the MTBR gathering group feels OK with it (this will have to be organised / decided a fair while beforehand).

Maybe even organise a combined BBQ or something for one of the days.

Sorry it's been a while folks, I've been a little busy of late, but I'm determined to get this gathering to happen.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Some Guy said:


> Don't worry, we're not .


Sandbagger!!!


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

> Yeah a gathering during the first half of October would be awesome


So in other words either the week before or the week after the Mont. Hmm.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Is that a good Hmm or a bad Hmm? 

I'm easy, anywhere during October or November would be fine, although some of the Uni guys will be getting into exams around November.

Dave.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

> Is that a good Hmm or a bad Hmm?


It's a "do I stay in canberra for a week or go to melbourne and then back again?" hmm.

Staying in Canberra makes more sense, but I'm buggered if I know what I'd do. Acommondation for five days would be more expensive than the airfares anyway.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> but I'm buggered if I know what I'd do


 huh???

May I remind you....... PORN and FIREWORKS are plentiful in the ACT.


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> huh???
> 
> May I remind you....... PORN and FIREWORKS are plentiful in the ACT.


 Amen to that.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

I have my HSC in october (and my birthday.. bike porn!!!!). But after the HSC i'm FREE.. FREE!!!!! 

Man i'm stressing....


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

bike_freak said:


> I have my HSC in october (and my birthday.. bike porn!!!!). But after the HSC i'm FREE.. FREE!!!!!
> 
> Man i'm stressing....


Nothing to stress about there young fella..... if you do really well, you can got to uni then get a good job then buy all the bike stuff you want 

Pull your finger out and study like a mad man. You will never regret getting good marks but you may regret getting bad marks.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

ozlongboarder said:


> Nothing to stress about there young fella..... if you do really well, you can got to uni then get a good job then buy all the bike stuff you want
> 
> Pull your finger out and study like a mad man. You will never regret getting good marks but you may regret getting bad marks.


And if you don't do really well, don't get too concerned. It's not the end of the world. You can still get what you want out of life, but it may take a little longer. Work hard, but don't kill yourself doing it .....

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

[I'm an idiot, carry on folks... ]


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

So it's about time we get the ball rolling on this hey!!

I've started a new thread *here* to discuss dates.



> &#8230;and so there is also a possibility of a larger group ride with some CORC members on one of the days, if the MTBR gathering group feels OK with it (this will have to be organised / decided a fair while beforehand).
> 
> Maybe even organise a combined BBQ or something for one of the days.


What are everyones thoughts on hooking up for a ride and possibly a BBQ / Campfire style gathering with the CORC boys sometime during the weekend?? I reckon it would be cool to have a slightly bigger group on one of the days?

I would really like to keep one of the nights free for an MTBR only evening of entertainment if we could though. Can anyone say barrel racing?! 

I've been a bit busy of late, but this week I'll try and find a suitable camping area and make sure it will be available for us to use.

Is there anything else anyone can think of that I need to sort out??

I can't really sort much more out until we settle on a date. Then I can start kicking some backsides into gear! 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Bump.Do you think Stromlo will be open by the time we go.Whats happening should we start looking at accommodation options?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Don't worry folks, I'm still doing things!! 

I doubt Stromlo will be ready, although there might be a few trails open.

As far as accommodation goes, I'm hoping to get hold of "Innabaanya", a magic little campsite right next to Majura Pines. I've been having a number of discussions with CORC, sorting out the finer details.

I'm extremely busy at the moment with exams, and the CORC boys are flat out with the MONT and the bid for the 2008 UCI Mountain Bike and Trials World Championships, so it will still be a couple of weeks before I give everyone an update.

I'm sure the wait will be well worth while. I've got a few little surprises up my sleeves for the gathering too. You'll just have to wait and see. 

I'll update the first post with all the final details once they're decided on and arranged.

I promise an update soon!! :thumbsup:

Dave.

*EDIT:*

I forgot to mention that the decided date from the other thread is confirmed as the *Friday 17th, Saturday 18th and Sunday 19th of November 2006*

See you all there!!


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Hooray!! 

Sounds like fun Now... which bike should i bring...:thumbsup:


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Double post...


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

bike_freak said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> Sounds like fun Now... which bike should i bring...:thumbsup:


all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Dave said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> Sounds like fun Now... which bike should i bring...:thumbsup:


The one you think you'll have the most fun on silly!!


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Hehe not much of a question for me, only got one bike  is that unusual? Who knows, i might bring the Singlespeed down if i ever get it built...


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

singlespeeds are best for late night antics.............................derbys, longest skids, trackstand battles, and fire jumping


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

'Tis (mostly) all on the magical list!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> 'Tis (mostly) all on the magical list!


keep the good stuff off the list........ you know.... in case it comes up in court


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

My bike choice is made fairly easy: Hardtail, SS or Roadie. So unless I buy a new dualie before November, it'll be the hardtail.

Speaking of November, the fact that those dates are in the middle of the victorian VCE exam period won't effect anyone will it?


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

Goodaye All

Any of you guys from Brissie?

I'd be keen to drive down - prefer to have a car at the other end. Allows exploring further afield.

Take the Prado and trailer for bikes. Easy fit four people.

Cheers,

Jawry


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello All

Sorry to join in this discussion late but I am the president of CORC and have been speaking with Dave re the riding here.

Someone asked if Stromlo would be ready - I think you will see around 20 km of single trail ready at stromlo by the time ofthe visit. SO come along, ride and have fun in Australias MTB Mecca


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

*fraudlulent use of Bucket terminology*

Please administrators could you remove "Bucket Master" from MTBR as he is clearly acting like a troll with such a missinformed avatar. I know the guy and have seen him in action and he is certainly is no "bucket master". Why, his "epic" rides these days consist of freewhelling down the corn trail and he doesent even play cricket anymore.

As an original member of team bucket I have to call the bucket master out. He is like Anakin gone to the dark side I say.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Bucket Master I am. Training needed yes, but once a master of the bucket, alwasy a master of the bucket. Bucket God I am not.

Corn Trail yes - super soft 75 k warm up.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Anthony, welcome to the world of MTBR! 

I have been extremely busy with exams until recently, and only had the chance to fire an email off to Mark a fortnight ago.

I'm yet to receive a reply, maybe his email filters have gobbled it up or something? I appreciate that you were all extremely busy organising the 2008 Worlds bid and the MONT (now *SCOTT*) 24hr.

I'll shoot another off to him tonight, CC to your address too. I might be better off giving him a ring early next week. We'll see.

Thanks for the help you have given me so far. I'm looking forward to catching up with you. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## longxc (Feb 7, 2005)

I found out yesterday that I got a job in Canberra so it looks like I will definitly be there for the gathering. Just have to find some where in Canberra to live now.


----------



## Australia (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone have any serious objections to kids, Me and a bunch of mates (all 16), would love to go to this sorta thing.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't answer the question about kids, but I just gotta take the chance to say "G'day Australia - welcome to your forum."



Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Australia.
I certainly wouldn't have a problem. been checking out sparrow hill, need a van ute or 4wd to get there but nice singletrack and used by corc for competions. How do I know. was looking at the signs as I was riding some of the trials yesterday. great job by who ever set it up.

count me in at this stage.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Although you've posted here a few times now, welcome to the boards *Australia*! 

I can't see any problems at this stage with you guys coming to the gathering, the more the merrier!

I'm just waiting on a couple of emails before I give everyone some final information. I really need to get this stuff organised soon so I can focus on the fun parts. 

It's great to see more and more people interested, we should have quite a nice sized group. :thumbsup:

It should be a real blast. 

Dave.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Dave

How is the use of the camp at Majura coming along? Let me know.

Sparrow hill will have a further 3.5km added to the network by the time you chaps arrive (this will take the total look there to about 38km of single trail. I also met with Glenn Jacobs yesterday, the 18km trunks trail at stomlo will be compete (including a sweet 15 minute XC downhill - just like a roller coaster), so I expect there to be plenty of happy riders out there


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Anthony, 

I have yet to hear back from Mark in regards to the information I require to sort things out at Innabaanya. 

I have sent a couple of emails over the last four weeks, but it seems that maybe a phone call might be in order soon. I was hoping to keep things going through email as much as possible, as it’s much easier to record and keep track of what’s going on. 

There’s no pressure, but it would be nice to sort things out pretty soon before I get swamped with Uni commitments again.

That’s great news about Mount Stromlo and Sparrow Hill, and I can’t wait to have a ride at Majura too. It will be magic if we can make that our base as planned.  :thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Any chance we could make this event BIG to promote MTBR?! I'm thinking of arranging something with the local club/s to get as many people up there as possible. Of cause we would need free swag Maybe arrange something with local distributors (dirtworks? MTB precision?). 

We could really turn it into a real 'gathering', sort of like Enduro events but without the racing... 

Ofcourse tihs is alot of work... but i'd be happy to give you a hand Dave


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Dave, 

I'll get in touch with you shortly and let you know what I've got planned and where I'm at. At this stage I'd rather keep it to MTBR members only, but certainly the gathering will be used to promote MTBR. :thumbsup:

Don’t worry, I have got most things covered!! I'm getting a few things organised in the swag department, but I'd rather keep things a surprise for now if possible...  

Dave.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

souns schweet. Congrats to bucket_master. had a chance two weeks ago to go and check out sparrow hill. man what a ride I had a ball thrashing the trails. looking forward to the meet. If push comes to shove and transport is required I can get hold of a standard trailer for the weekend for ferrying bikes around (ahhh gotta love family in the region  )


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Guys

The club has three DH trailers that can take up to about 15 bikes each. I am sure we could come to an arangement for their use

Cheers


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll be heading down from Sydney with a station wagon so i'll probably have room for a bit of stuff/bikes. Let me know if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump 

Anything new?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nope, still trying to get things sorted! Hopefully I'll have some updated information shortly so we can all finalise things.

Dave.


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi. My partner and I (Male & Female) have been wanting to spend a weekend in Canberra riding the good trails. Wondering if we would be welcome to come along? Most likely have alternative night time accomodation and meet up for the riding during the day. No need to worry about riding ability. The lady smokes Oz LongBoarder.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Hehe for sure. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard! 

You guys are more then welcome to come along! Hopefully our camp (when sorted) will be nice and close to town, so you will be reasonably close to local hotels etc. 

Keep checking this post for updates, and we'll see you there! :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Captain said:


> The lady smokes Oz LongBoarder.


cool


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lads and thanks for the welcome. Special thanks to OzLB for putting me in touch. Look forward to conversing on here and posting my "know it all" opinions on everything. Seriously though I can't wait to get down to Canberra and "just do it" with you guys.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain said:


> Hi. My partner and I (Male & Female) have been wanting to spend a weekend in Canberra riding the good trails. Wondering if we would be welcome to come along? Most likely have alternative night time accomodation and meet up for the riding during the day. No need to worry about riding ability. The lady smokes Oz LongBoarder.


for a minute there i read that as your better half was a smoker.I was going to ask if she drank also Welcome aboard


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

I know some team riders who just won the working week 8 hour on the weekend in Canberra. They told me that the 15km single track course at Sparrow Hill was the without doubt, the best trail they have ridden. They also said there is actually around 35km of single track there to ride where you don't double up once. Any chance of fitting this in? My partner also wants to know if there will be any females attending this gathering to ride. Im not sure if it is possible to guage that for her?


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Well I have ridden in a few places and sparrow is, well pretty damn good. Attached is the link to the latest map of this site

https://www.corc.asn.au/images/maps/map_sparrow_large.jpg

you can get other maps of our venues from here
https://www.corc.asn.au/events/venues.asp

except for Stomlo (there should be plenty to ride there by the time you chaps pop in) which is here
https://www.corc.asn.au/trails/docs/trails plan - final and approved.pdf

Not sure about the number of women that are intending on coming down but we do have an active female social rides calendar and quite a few women in the club (about 175 out of the 505 members)


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Speaking of Stromlo there's a working bee on the 12th and 13th of August, it would be a great chance for MTBR members who can make it to check out what's going on and lend a hand. :thumbsup:

More info on the CORC website *here*.

I'll post with some more good stuff later in the week. Keep tuned! 

Dave.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Captain said:


> My partner also wants to know if there will be any females attending this gathering to ride. I'm not sure if it is possible to gauge that for her?


It's about impossible to gauge, but at this stage she would be the only female that I know of that has shown interest so far.

I don't even have any real solid idea how many people to expect, although shortly I'll start getting serious with numbers by asking for rough confirmations of attendance (through email or PM, I'll talk about this later).

She is more then welcome to attend; it appears that we will have quite a wide age group which should make things easier. We're a pretty easy going bunch all up too, which should help. :thumbsup:

It's likely that on one of the days we will be riding with some CORC members, and as Anthony said, there are quite a few female riders in the club who actively participate.

I hope that helped a bit? 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

If my trip to sparrow hill was any indication then having other female riders won't be a problem. The first people I met, to ask if this was the right location were a couple of ladies who had just finished their ride.
And Anthony is right. That was a great ride, I had an hour and a half to go nuts and had a blast screaming through the forest. Well done to you and CORC for a great set up out there.


----------



## MTB-Tragic (Aug 8, 2006)

Low_Rider et al,

I'd love to come along if I could. Sounds like it will be a great weekend. Being a local with a ute I could probably help out my transporting bikes out to Sparrow and the like from Inaabunya (I can take 4 people and their bikes). Assuming it is still looking to be Fri-Sun I will need to confirm later my specific free time due to family commitments.

I've only now had the opportunity to check out this Aus-specific section of the MTBR forum, and it looks great. Hoping to be able to provide some useful input in the future.

Cheers.

MTBT


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi all, 

I was hoping to make a post this week wrapping everything up and confirming all the details, but unfortunately I have just found out that the Innabaanya camp at Majura Pines is not available for hire over the weekend that we had planned.  

I should know shortly if there are any other dates free, but at this stage we may have to find somewhere else. Hopefully we can find another site, but the maps and information I have on hand hasn’t turned up anything helpful so far.

I’m still in contact with CORC, and luckily for me they’re still putting up with my endless questions, so hopefully we can get something sorted out. 

Sorry folks, hold in there!

Dave.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Reece said:


> I'd love to come along if I could. Sounds like it will be a great weekend.


You're more then welcome to join us Reece! Fingers crossed it should be an awesome weekend.

You don't know of any awesome camping spots close to trails do you? 

CORC have been great, but it's still a bit of a battle trying to organise things that are hundreds of kilometres away from me. Any suggestions will be eagerly listened too!

Dave.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

How far out of Town is Stromlo?

Could accomodation options be found in or around town? I know there is an awesome pancake shop there too


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Stromlo is only about 15 minutes drive out of town, if that. if you go past stromlo and keep going there are some camping grounds near cotter dam. but they are a little out of town.
How about camping at the showground if all else fails. its not far from there to majure pines by vehicle (about 10 min) and about 10 min ride to the city centre. I know they do camping cos I see tents up for the summernats and other events.
you could try the Carotel motel, it has camping facilities for tents etc.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Just had a chat to the ACT government. Most of their camping grounds are a fair way out of town. Cotter is the closest that would be available and that is about 10 minutes by car beyond Mt Stromlo.

Edit. Just spoke to EPIC the management of Exhibition Park. Camping fees are 10 per night for an unpowered site or 20 for a powered.

On a map of Canberra it is next to michtell. 
Just another location to add to the mix.


----------



## MTB-Tragic (Aug 8, 2006)

Those whacky people at the Govt Shopfront sometimes lack all the info.

There is a tourist village on the Civic side of Bruce Stadium, which is 5 min drive from the city and set among the bushland. It has been used in the past as the accomodation sponsor for the Urbaa Polaris that is run down here (so would not be worried about bikes). Check out www.canberravillage.com A couple of months ago I met a couple who came down to Canberra for a weeknd of bike riuding, who stayed here and rode from the park all the way out to Sparrow, did a loop, then rode back. Probably wouldn't recommend that unless you were VERY keen, but the park is located mid-way (approx) between Stromlo and Majura (10-15 min drive away) with Sparrow Hill being a 25min drive away. They have camping.

I have not been to the Carotel, but CORC did run a women's camp there a few years ago so they would also not be shocked by large numbers of bikes.

There is The Canberra South Motor Park in Fyshwick, on Canberra Avenue. Fyshwick is on the same side of the city as Majura, Sparrow Hill, Tuggeranong Pines and Kowen (Mont course as well as a shorter club course) and only a 20-25 min drive to Stromlo. The phone number for the place is 6280 6176. Not sure if they have camping,. but they do have vans and cabins.

You can also try out EagleHawk Holiday Park which you pass just north of the ACT border as you come into town from Sydney. The web address is http://www.eaglehawk.contact.com.au/rates.html and they have camping sites. This is only 10min drive to Majura Pines, and about 25min drive to Sparrow.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.

MTBT


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Reece and all,

I have let those I have been in contact with (at CORC and otherwise) know that we'll be sticking to the original November date. I'll try and get in contact with all of the spots that have been mentioned as soon as I can and see what we can do. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## idiot (May 12, 2004)

Suggest you stay at the Canberra Motor Village (or whateverthehellit'scalled) as linked above. You can fairly comfortably ride to both Majura and Stromlo from there. 

Sparrow is a drive - though if you're training for something epic and don't mind tar you can ride out to Kowen (home of the Mont) then through there to Sparrow. Takes about 2 hours.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I have had a few recommendations from various blokes in the know to stay there. I’m sorting it all out now. :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay folks, I have been in correspondence with the *Canberra Motor Village*, and they are more then happy to have us stay with them.

Cost will be $16 per tent of one or two people for a non-powered campsite. If there are more then 2 people to a tent then an extra $6 charge will apply to each further person. They have full amenities, a camp kitchen, BBQ facilities, tennis court, basketball ring and a pool. They sound very security friendly too, so bikes shouldn't be a problem. The best thing is that it's reasonably close to both trails and town.

They are happy for all of us to be together, just mention that you're an MTBR member when you make your booking. This brings up another point. To make things easier for myself it is up to you to make your own booking. I'd rather not get caught up handling finances!

*Before anyone makes a booking though, does this sound okay to everyone?* It is close to town so those who do not wish to camp can probably find alternative accommodation close by. There are even cabins and motel room accommodation on site at various rates if camping is not your thing. *If there are no objections, on Monday the 25th I will let them know that we will be staying there.*

If this is all fine and dandy, from Monday onwards it would also be great if everyone who is planning on attending (both interstate travellers and locals) could shoot me an email at *glowrider [at] gmail.com* with MTBR in the subject title, containing your name, screen name, email address and your phone number if you wish. It's by no means a requirement, but it would help me get any important information out to you if you don't browse MTBR daily. It would also give me a better idea of the expected turnout! 

That's all for now, let me know what you're thinking! :thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Just confirming those dates again.Was it the 17th,18th and the 19th of November?


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good to me, just make sure they stick us way out the back somewhere on our own.

What are the rules regarding fires?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks awesome Dave... Worse comes to worse we can just head into town and find a pub. 

It is that weekend Damo, hope to see you all there! Going to be awesome...


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Good point about the fires, they could be a bit touchy because of the bushfires. Might be a total ban by mid November.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep, dates are the *Friday 17th, Saturday 18th and Sunday 19th of November 2006*.

Unfortunately we won't be able to have a fire as they are not permitted on site, but we might be able to manage something somewhere else. Just as long as we don't start a bushfire... Alcohol I'm not sure about. It wouldn't be Australian to provide BBQ facilities and not allow alcohol though! If worst comes to worst we'll sort something out. 

And yes we'll be way down the back somewhere I'm sure. I have let them know that we are a rough bunch of freaks, more interested in porn and fireworks then riding bikes. I also let them know that we're likely to cause trouble, get naked and start flame wars with those who don't agree with us. I even went so far as to let them know that some of us might not even have the right sized wheels!  

Can't wait, this is going to be a real blast I'm sure! 

Dave.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Dave
All sounding good. The motor village also back onto bruce and occonor ridge and there are aoubt 5-6km of single trail within 500m of where you are staying.

The dates you have booked in is 2 weeks before the opening of stromlo but the majority of the 50km of trails in there should be complete (or just about)

So I woulod suggest looking at Bruce/O'Connor, Majura, Sparrow, Stromlo and Kowen

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Anthony, thanks for your help and support. Sorry I haven’t got around to replying to your last email. I’ll get onto that shortly!


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds awesome can't wait.
count me in.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Email sent Dave.

Who else is going?

Any XXXX drinkers?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep I'll be there.

Dont mind the xxxx gold


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> Email sent Dave.
> 
> Who else is going?
> 
> Any XXXX drinkers?


Check. Double check.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

whataboutben said:


> Yep I'll be there.
> 
> Dont mind the xxxx gold


They can keep there 4ex up there ;-p


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes i'm going.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey dave is alright to go ahead and book with Canberra motor village for this gathering i don't want to get caught short with accom what with this flood of people from QLD coming down


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Damien, go ahead! 

Just make a reference to the MTBR.com gathering (maybe spell it out as Mountain Bike Review!) when you book. You shouldn’t have any problems. :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

So how many people are comming Dave? 6, 8....9?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm going, Isnt that enough for you 

I know Dave, CulBaire, Bike Freak and I are going.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I think we’ll have to tie this Ben character up, so he doesn’t cause too much trouble… 

So far I’ve had around 8 semi-confirmed punters, but hopefully a few more will come out of the woodwork soon. A few of the Canberra MTBR boys had shown a lot of interest earlier, but they don’t seem to have posted or contacted me as of yet. There was a fair bit of interest earlier on, so hopefully we see a few more faces turn up.

For those who are reading this and are keen to come along (even if you’re not 100% sure), please at least post and let us know where you’re at!

I think everything is pretty much under control and sorted out. Please let me know if you think of anything, or have any questions / problems.

It will be and absolute blast I’m sure! 

Dave.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

What gear do we need to bring?I haven't got a gas stove or gas light.No fires i believe so what do we cook on?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I've been thinking about it, and I was keen at the beginning. It's just hard to find the time what with all the races on at the moment. That and the fact that I went up to Canberra two weeks ago and I'm not hugely keen to repeat the experiance. I'd still like to go though, so we'll see.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> What gear do we need to bring?


36:18 or 36:16 are generally accepted as being pretty good.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> 36:18 or 36:16 are generally accepted as being pretty good.


that was the quickest reply ever. must have been in under 60 secs


----------



## MTB-Tragic (Aug 8, 2006)

_"A few of the Canberra MTBR boys had shown a lot of interest earlier, but they don't seem to have posted or contacted me as of yet."_

Yes, still hope to turn up but need to check this weekend as I have a suspicion it's the weekend by wife is going to Sydney and I have family duties to tend to. I think I might be lucky though as I believe it's the weekend after she has booked.

I won't be able to come out all weekend unfortunately but would be happy to swing by the Canberra Motor Village, load on some bikes and people and cruise them out to Sparrow for a tour. So I won't be staying at the motor village but intend catching up for the cruise and the post-ride beer.

BTW apologies for the tardy reply - had the Scott 24hr followed by the Aust Bike Show followed this weekend by the Stromlo working bee. NEED SLEEP!

Cheers.

Reece
CORC Trails Team


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

The *Canberra Motor Village* has full amenities, a camp kitchen and BBQ facilities so we should be laughing I think!

I haven't really thought about a gear list yet, but I guess the standard tent, sleeping gear etc will be fine. We'll be on a non powered site, but I'm sure we'll have access to a power point or two if we really need it. Apart from that bring your bike lights if you have them, the usual tools and spares, and yourself! 

...And real men ride 32:16, but I might bring a few spare ratios just in case... 

Dave.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Night ride????


I will throw the Lupine in just in case.


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

no real XXXX drinkers (Queenslanders) heading down then hey?

too far to drive by myself.

'spose i could jump on a plane.

Is there a genral intenerary - or is it just take it as it comes? how fit are you buggers and how much drinking will be involved?

cheers,

jawry


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

very unfit, have only been on the bike once a week for the last few months. I will drink but not get wasted as I am not fit enough to get wasted then ride hard the next day, if I did it would be a waste of a trip.

Not sure on the itin, I just want to ride some good trails.


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

ozlongboarder said:


> very unfit, have only been on the bike once a week for the last few months. I will drink but not get wasted as I am not fit enough to get wasted then ride hard the next day, if I did it would be a waste of a trip.
> 
> Not sure on the itin, I just want to ride some good trails.


You didnt ring me back Knob Jockey but you are not too busy to post on here so I'll just have to be rude and communicate with you on this forum. 2 things. Ride Ourimbah the weekend after next (you will lurve the trails) and a Sydney FC trip on 10 Nov (same as last year) staying at Mid's house. You in?

Im sorry to inconvenience all the good fellows going to Canberra about this non related post but this OZ Longboarder dude is unreliable at best so don't count on him to bring anything including himself to Canberra. I don't even think his wife knows yet.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

stop your *****ing be-atch!

I am at the inlaws in the blue mountrains will be back Wednesday arvo.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven’t been doing much on the bike for the last month, although hopefully I should be able to get back on the saddle over the next few weeks leading up to the gathering. I have had plenty of drinking practise this year, but I too would much rather be able to ride the next day… Not to say I won’t knock a few back with you guys though! 

I feel a general itinerary should probably be decided on the weekend, but I’m open to ideas. As long as we get out to Majura for a roll about, and have fun on and off our bikes I really don’t mind. There have been plenty of great trails discussed so far.

A night ride may definitely be on the cards if there are enough interested. If not it will just give those who have lights an advantage in the barrel racing if we get keen… 

Dave.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Aw man, i am so so unfit now, i've got some serious work to do over the next few weeks to get ready


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Woooo Hooooo!! Tickets now booked. Road trip time!


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey guys - 

Just noticed that the camping ground also have motels - I was just wondering if there is any interested from any non-campers? Ofcourse it is alot more expensive (probably atleast about 140 divided between 4 or so. per night! $$). 

More likely i'll just rough it out in the harsh conditions of my elcheapo tent that doesn't stay upright (just ask Cul-baire regarding the N-ZO 12 hour of 2005 or some team mates from this years Syd24hour). A cabin is also an option - although not as cosy as the motel and probably not a heap better then camping would be. 

Ofcourse I'm just thinking out loud here.. pay no attention


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

bike_freak said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Just noticed that the camping ground also have motels - I was just wondering if there is any interested from any non-campers? Ofcourse it is alot more expensive (probably atleast about 140 divided between 4 or so. per night! $$).
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about it?Is Cul-baire going?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Cul better be going otherwise i'm going to slap him silly. And not in the way he enjoys either 

I'm pretty easy, i dont have a tent and my swag is falling to bits so i'll go with whatever the mob wants. Call me soft of mind but i respect the power of the masses 

Ooh tis going to be a good weekend, i cant wait.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

By the way i drink xxxx gold too, i know its soft but my booze tolerance has shattered this year.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Is it OK with everyone if i take my video camera along and film some of it to make a movie?Maybe it could end up like this


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah for sure, please do!

I think we can do a little better then the quality of Roam though. I’ll have to practise tying Ben up on a flying fox over the next few weeks, and we’ll see what we can do! 

In all seriousness though, it would be cool to get some footage. I’ll definitely be bringing my camera along for a few photos. 

Dave.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> Yeah for sure, please do!
> 
> I think we can do a little better then the quality of Roam though. I'll have to practise tying Ben up on a flying fox over the next few weeks, and we'll see what we can do!
> 
> Dave.


Far out getting a little too kinky for my liking


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Somebody has their mind in the gutter!


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> Somebody has their mind in the gutter!


Where it should be  Call it training for Canberra, One must work on ones wit to compensate for one's crap riding


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay folks, I’m on the boat Saturday night and I’ll be in Sydney for the week leading up to the gathering. I’m not sure how often I’ll be able to check my email so if you have any problems it would pay to let me know as early as possible. 

You can contact me on 0414997367, I don’t always have my phone on me but I’ll try and get back to you as soon as possible if I miss your call.

Dave.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Theres now a spare spot for someone from sydney (or not.. aslong as your leaving from sydney) to go upto the gathering with me - if your interested then just let me know.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Dave if you want to go for a ride while your in Sydney(RNP)Let me know?


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

My mate and I are leaving Newcastle Thursday afternoon,staying at Oberon and picking up a camper trailer then continuing Friday morning. We should be in the ACT before lunch. 

Were are we riding Friday arvo?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Ben and I will possibly be doing a fair bit of riding next week. The current plan of attack is to make sure we ride Manly Dam, Woodford / Glenbrook / Oaks / St Helena, and anything else we can find. I have no concept whatsoever of where these rides are, but I’ve seen a few photos and heard some great comments, and Ben seems to know where we’ll be heading.  

It would be great to catch up with anyone through the week, I think I have everyone’s phone numbers now, and you all have mine. I’m sure we’ll be able to organise something when we get up there.

I’ll definitely be in Canberra by Friday morning. It’s up to you guys, but I wouldn’t mind checking out Sparrow Hill or Majura Friday afternoon?


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok Dave and I arrived in Sydney today from Tassie, we'll be heading down pretty early on friday morning to get ahead of the traffic and make sure everything is cool. Hope to see you all there.

Dave will be on at some point in case I forgot anything


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok in case Dave's phone doesnt work or battery runs out mine is 0403 165 056. We'll aim to be around the campground at lunch to meet up for an afternoon ride. We'll make sure the people who run the place know whats going on so no one gets lost.


----------



## MWWH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bugger, as it happens I'll be heading to Sydney this w/e. 
If you're driving down Friday you may see me on the other side of the Hwy- I'll be riding a Giant hardtail. 

I may get back by Sunday arvo , but I guess everyone will be heading out of town by then. 

I'd suggest Sparrow Hill for nice sigletrail, Majura for slightly more technical stuff, and the Brindabellas- Two sticks road for an epic.

Have a good one!


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok i'm off to Canberra, See you guys down there, Safe travels...


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll be done there at 1.00 pm.See you there.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Unsticking now.

Cheers
Trevor!


----------

